# The music of Bjork



## Narval (Sep 11, 2010)

Innovative is as good (or bad) as you think it is. Non-innovative is as bad (or good) as you think it is. When it comes to music, if you like it, then it's good. If you don't, then it isn't. Bjork, Prokofiev, Lady Gaga, etc., are all good. Or bad. Depends on whether you like them.

What do you mean when you say Bjork is "a true visionary?"

And what does NP mean?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 11, 2010)

NP=Now Playing (or listening to...)


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 11, 2010)

My favourite Bjørk track, all done with human voices+noises:


----------



## Narval (Sep 11, 2010)

Very, um, _bodily._ Sounds like a cannibal's feast. Yummy! >8o


----------



## poseur (Sep 11, 2010)

love that woman, her work, its intent, & have really enjoyed her company, as well:
an extremely intelligent, cool (warm, i mean) human being with whom to converse & hang.

in addition to many other of her works:
homogenic?
wow.
both classic music, and a classic recording, imo.
deodato, mark spike stent, mark bell, howie b., siggi sigurrdson

d


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Sep 11, 2010)

poseur @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> deodato, mark spike stent, mark bell, howie b., siggi sigurrdson
> 
> d



Also, lets not forget the mega-talented, lovely and wonderful Guy Siggsworth.


----------



## rabiang (Sep 11, 2010)

yes, agree, great artist. i bought her first big single with the sugarcubes, followed her since that time.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2010)

Imogen Heap.


----------



## mjc (Sep 12, 2010)

Kate Bush :D


----------



## lux (Sep 12, 2010)

ajcmuso @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> Kate Bush :D



yeah i was about naming her as well. Sometimes i think she made many things way before other subsequent singers/artists without the need to wrap herself in a "smart music" plastic bag necessarely.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2010)

'Smartass music" might translate out to be a little harsh in English.

I think both Imogen Heap and Bjork are on the creative genius level myself.
Kate Bush was a little ethereal for my tastes, but also a fine musician.


----------



## lux (Sep 12, 2010)

ok suggestion taken 

About Bjork and Imogen Heap well, its hard to tell, as I often disagree with lot of exteemed buddies, but i have kind of a problem with their art. Mostly i feel they communicate in a form which i feel its just an emotional mimic. I cant feel any real emotion inside there.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 12, 2010)

lux @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> ok suggestion taken
> 
> About Bjork and Imogen Heap well, its hard to tell, as I often disagree with lot of exteemed buddies, but i have kind of a problem with their art. Mostly i feel they communicate in a form which i feel its just an emotional mimic. I cant feel any real emotion inside there.



Fair enough. There's nothing more subjective than 'art'....unless you're discussing it with Asher, of course, in which case he's right, you're wrong :wink: 

One thing though, re Imogen...you've listened to Hide and Seek...and feel there's no real emotion?


----------



## lux (Sep 12, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> lux @ Sun Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > ok suggestion taken
> ...



well, I was mostly speaking of a general feeling. Of course i like Hide and seek and a other songs by Imogen. In general I have more of a problem with Bjork.

As a comparison example i can tell how much i felt when i heard "silent all these years" by Tori Amos. Probably its just a matter of communication, i think we all have a membrane which does not vibrate the same with each of us.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> lux @ Sun Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > ok suggestion taken
> ...



Damned straight! 

Actually I always say art is subjective, craft is objective, which is why I would much rather discuss craft than art generally.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2010)

lux @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > lux @ Sun Sep 12 said:
> ...



As the father of a (then) teenage daughter, Tori Amos' "Winter" literally brought tears to my eyes. She is a very underrated artist IMHO.


----------



## SvK (Sep 12, 2010)

A little goes a lllllllooooooonnnnngggg way.....

The "awwww she sounds so cute and perky" grates on me. But in doses I like it.

SvK


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 12, 2010)

Bjorks' stuff is refreshing. Great stuff.
I actually see lots of great talent becasue of where I live.
Haven't seen this artist live yet, so I will withold performance critique.
But if it can be pulled off live I will be even more appreciative.

Imogen Heap can use the new tech live and is a treat to watch working a controller and pedals.
Tori Amos, and Fionna Apple are also top shelf performers.
Lady GaGa.............Well, lets say she has a phenominal production with Halographic lighting and dance skits. 
And she can throw that Booty all the way across a room.
It seems creativity can be musical, theatrical, or a combination of both.
I welcome all of it.

Afterall, I perform with a Rock God who has sex with his Bass during his solo........ >8o ..........The crowds go nuts over it, and since he can actually play as well as he can copulate, it's all good.


----------



## mathis (Sep 13, 2010)

poseur @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> Brobdingnagian @ Sat Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > poseur @ Sat Sep 11 said:
> ...



interesting. may I ask why?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2010)

SvK @ Sun Sep 12 said:


> A little goes a lllllllooooooonnnnngggg way.....
> 
> The "awwww she sounds so cute and perky" grates on me. But in doses I like it.
> 
> SvK



Which one are you talking about?


----------



## poseur (Sep 13, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Sep 13, 2010)

gone


----------

